# OPI Pirates of the Caribbean versus Sinful Colors Adventure Island



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2011)

So I was at my local RiteAid tonight and found a brand new display of Sinful Colors Adventure Island! Needless to say I picked up all the colors came home and did a comparison video for you guys! Sorry about how dark it is, I'll have better pictures up tomorrow.

*Sinful Colors Adventure Island*

5158 Rise And Shine

5159 Easy Going

5160 Beautiful Girl

5161 Verbena

5162 Seaweed

5163 Star Fish

5164 Open Seas

5165 Adventure Island

*OPI Pirates of the Caribbean*

P13 Skull &amp; Glossbones
P14 Steady as She Rose
P15 Sparrow Me the Drama
P16 Planks a Lot
P17 Stranger Tides
P18 Mermaids Tears

Out of the six OPI only four had good dupes, Stead as She Rose's dupe wasn't that close, there were noticeable differences and Skull &amp; Glossbones didn't have a dupe at all.


----------



## llehsal (Jun 15, 2011)

I prefer the Sinful Colors.


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 15, 2011)

Repeat after me, "Hi, my name is Zadi and I'm a polish-aholic" hahahahahaha, jk!!  Love love love the Sinful Colors collection and oh so much more affordable than the OPI.  The last three Sinful colors you showed on your video are my favorite.  They remind me the most of the Carribean and the colors we saw there when we vacationed there in 2006.  I loved it there and I could so see myself living there one day.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheaper!! LOL!!


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see the swatches!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is the yellow the same as chanel's mimosa? It looks a lot like Revlon's Electric which I have.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Repeat after me, "Hi, my name is Zadi and I'm a polish-aholic" hahahahahaha, jk!!  Love love love the Sinful Colors collection and oh so much more affordable than the OPI.  The last three Sinful colors you showed on your video are my favorite.  They remind me the most of the Carribean and the colors we saw there when we vacationed there in 2006.  I loved it there and I could so see myself living there one day.


LMAO! I already knew I was a polish-holic. lol Very proud of it... though the hubby said last night, "Let me guess? More makeup?" I replied, "No, more nail polish which isn't the same as more makeup." He looks in the bag and says, "you make nail polishes, right?" I looked at him in the eye and seriously said, "Your point being?" LMAO

fixed typo. lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2011)

Well so much for the weather cooperating with me to get some pictures! It's a windy and cloudy day so I popped the screen out of the window and filmed on the window sill with the neighbors giving me strange looks. lol Oh well, don't like those neighbors anyways! LOL



 *OPI Pirates of the Caribbean*


P13 Skull &amp; Glossbones
P14 Steady as She Rose
P15 Sparrow Me the Drama
P16 Planks a Lot
P17 Stranger Tides
P18 Mermaids Tears




 *Sinful Colors Adventure Island*


5158 Rise And Shine
5159 Easy Going
5160 Beautiful Girl
5161 Verbena
5162 Seaweed
5163 Star Fish
5164 Open Seas
5165 Adventure Island
 
Video coming up in a bit, uploading it to YT now. I do apologize in advance I ramble and the video ends up being over 11 minutes. -_-' Here's the video but if it's not working for you then it's still probably processing (it's 1:08 PM Pacific so give it another 15 minutes from this post).


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL so true Jean!!!  I think I like the Sinful collection better


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, 1, 3 and 8 definately scream Carribean to me. Love them!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2011)

The one thing I'm disappointed from both companies is the lack of a blue color. The Caribbean is known for the different shades of blue yet neither company did a blue of any shade. I seriously think of the Atlantis when I think Caribbean but I think that's because the Miss Teen USA pageant is held there every year. lol

http://www.atlantis.com/


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! I already knew I was a polish-holic. lol Very proud of it... though the hubby said last night, "Let me guess? More makeup?" I replied, "No, more nail polish which isn't the same as more makeup." He looks in the bag and says, "you make nail polishes, right?" I looked at him in the eye and seriously said, "You're point being?" LMAO







 ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 15, 2011)

You know Zadi - I wondered the same thing when i saw all the Pastels... I'm like - where the hell did the purple come from?! LOL!! Really OPI????

The collection is more like the Easter Spring rejection line that they needed to sell so they slapped on some random name!!

I'm from the Caribbean and no - there's no purple in my water - there's no purple on my beaches - and to be honest - there's no purple in my tropical fishes! LOL!

Tropical storm clouds maybe... NOW THAT's A LINE I WOULD LOVE TO SEE!

Can you imagine all the shades of grey, black, blue, purple, reds and white/yellow - ooooooooooooooo....  someone email Sinful colors!!! NOW!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol Dream you crack me up


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 15, 2011)

I think what I loved was not only the gorgeous blues and greens of the Carribean Sea but also the vibrant colors the buildings were painted and they were in hues like blue/green/teal, yellows, corals.  Those are the colors I think of when I think Carribean.  Purple definately does not fit in that equation.


----------



## lklmail (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree; neither set really says "Caribbean" to me, although Sinful does a better job. But of course, nobody can invent polish names like OPI ("Skull &amp; Glossbones"? Love it!) I tend to be an OPI girl purely for the kitsch factor of the names (since I'm not a polish-a-holic and only own about 10 bottles total, 3 of which are OPI).


----------



## Kate ODoherty (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm liking the ice cream colors of OPI, but I have to say that Sinful colors has it beat this time!! I love Rise and Shine, and Adeventure Island!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nkaozouaher (Jun 15, 2011)

Sinful Colors is my choice. Love the neutral shades of it! It's a tint of color but at the same time natural like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MikiChicBella (Jun 16, 2011)

This is great thank you for the swatches, I really wanted to see those. I would def. go with Sinful Colors i mean I like O.P.I. but 8 a bottle against 2 a small slight difference in colors. Man! Sign me up


----------



## llehsal (Jun 16, 2011)

OoooOOOoooo...I like sinful colors even more now.....these colors are so far away from representing the Caribbean its not funny.  These colors needed to be more vivid, brighter.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

Like I mentioned in my video unless you stick the nails under a microscope (or even magnifying glass) you can't tell much difference among most of the colors. Granted Verbena is definitely darker than Planks A Lot but honestly, who is going to know the difference?

Total cost for Sinful Colors: $1.99 x 8 = $15.92 (before any tax)

Total cost for OPI: $8.50 (retail) x 6 = $51 (before any tax). $4.25 (pro price) x 6 = $25.50 (before any tax)

So beauties, save yourself some money and go with Sinful Colors for this collection. You can pick up the entire Adventure Island collection for less than buying two of the OPI Pirates collection.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

Ouch 51 for 6 &gt;&lt;


----------



## kayjay (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for this comparison! Now I just wish that I would've waited on buying the 3 that I liked from the POTC collection...oh well.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks! I've been looking for a comparison between the two collections. You're the best! &lt;3


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 18, 2011)

I have to say Zadi you are a bad influence. Thanks to this post I went out to Rite Aid... who just happened to have a display... and I couldn't choose which colors I liked best...so well... I now have all of them. 




  I actually liked these better then the OPI collection so that's  a bonus.  I'm in LOVE with Rise and Shine.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey you can never have to much nail polish vampire haha


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 18, 2011)

I so want to put some on, but my nails are on a 24 hour polish break, so I can't until tonight after the kiddos are in bed.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 18, 2011)

I like them all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 15, 2011)

AHHH! thank you ZadiDoll! Do you have any clue if any stores are still carrying the Sinful Colors Adventure Island line? I know they came out awhile ago! I've been to 2 Walgreens near me and couldn't find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 15, 2011)

No but a few of the colors are part of the core collection that were renumbered. Adventure Island #s on the left, Core #s on the right


5158 Rise And Shine   ---   940 Rise and Shine
5159 Easy Going   ---  300 Easy Going
5160 Beautiful Girl   ---  314 Beautiful Girl
5161 Verbena   ---  954 Verbena
5162 Seaweed   ---  none
5163 Star Fish   ---  none
5164 Open Seas   ---  none
5165 Adventure Island   --- none


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping that Open Seas would still be available! thanks for the help though!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 15, 2011)

Just keep an eye on the threads here. I tend to post new collections I come across. Sinful Colors has the habit of recycling polishes under different numbers so it'll be only a matter of time until the other four colors are brought back.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 15, 2011)

You are definitely the polish and subscription boxes queen for sure! I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 16, 2011)

Ahh think i prefer the sinful colours ones!


----------



## sallyt3315 (Nov 17, 2011)

I think I prefer the Pirates of the Caribbean just because I love the pink so much! Pic below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Mod note: Reply was deleted by MUT's spam catcher. Blog link removed and post restored.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *addiemartin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh think i prefer the sinful colours ones!



me too! They colors are more vibrant, and the price makes it a must have!


----------

